# Bringing Pets from a Non-passport Country



## AnaBananaQ (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm Filipino and we're moving to Turkey (Izmir) for work.I have a few questions to ask:

1- I have 2 cats (ragdolls, a male and a female both are desexed ,microchipped) and a dog (neutered buff colored male American Cocker Spaniel).Would it be possible to bring all of them in? Our travelling party consists of 2 adults & a child aged 4.We will be flying with Turkish Airlines.I have read somewhere that there is a maximum of 2 cats only OR a 1 dog only rule.

2- My pets have all vaccines and vet care.Since the Philippines isn't a pet passport issuing country, would I be encountering problems? 

3- Would there be pets allowed for rent houses in Izmir? Also, would it be hard to get cat supplies (clumping litter,cat food) and dog supplies (dog food, vitamins etc). in Izmir?

4-What paperwork would be needed? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## tasucu (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Anabanana (In Turkish that would mean the mother of all banana´s)
If there is such a rule, it applies cats/dogs per person.
I travelled with my dog from Germany with sunexpress. Entering Turkey gave no problems or controls what so ever. The other way around (into Germany) everything was controlled.
Still I advise to have all prove of vaccins by hand and since they are chipped you probably will have a pasport for them. Have it stamped and sined by the vet.
All supplies are available in all of Turkey.
To find a house with an owner that excepts animals will not be very hard. As soon as they know that the animals are housetrained.

Good luck, Tasucu


----------

